# Heat press name on SLEEPING BAG??



## BlsdXs2 (May 8, 2010)

Has anyone ever heat pressed a name on a sleeping bag? Its like a nylon sleeping bag? I'm looking to personalize my childs bag for camp but am afraid I'll melt it. I am also concerned about the filling of the sleeping bag as it's kind of fluffy. 

Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.

Kimberly


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I press on nylon quite a bit. _(Never done anything quite as thick as a sleeping bag though)_ What has kept me from burning the material is lowering the temperature and increasing the dwell time. The nylon I press on are tights for a ballet school that I do business with but my mind tells me it should work and the thickness should not be a problem just adjust the press for the thickness.

Good Luck!
Let us no how it turns out.
Katrina


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh forgot to ask what printing method are you using?


----------



## Hideki (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi! I'm looking to heat press on nylon tights too. Can you let me know what temperature and duration you are using? Do you stretch them over anything before pressing? I'm worried that the design will crack when worn.

Thank you so much!


----------



## HTW (Aug 25, 2010)

We recommend using lower heat if you are unsure about the material. And with the nylon on the sleeping bag, it may be treated with something and nothing will ever stick to it. Good idea to personalize something like that.

Good Luck and don't forget to pre-press.


----------

